# Requirements for a loft



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All, 

I thought for beginners, a generic list of 'must things to have in a typical loft' would be very helpful. 

This can then be implemented in an actual loft whichever way a person sees fit. 

So what are the requirements?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dry, no drafts, an aviary facing south or south east, more perches and nest boxes than you have birds, and critter proof, including mice and snakes. big enough so the keeper can get in and clean it well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good ventilation. But able to close off for stormy or cold weather.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

You can make it as big or small as you'd like but consider your personal size. You need to be able to be in there cleaning and catching birds etc. The one mistake I made in my YB loft is that I put a screen door that opens into the loft which is just fine and the purpose was to insure no escapes....thats worked fine but in basketing birds in this section the crate fills up too much space so I have to step over the crate ..into the doorway and crate the bird before I can go back for another. In the other sections in this loft the sliding doors eliminate the problem. In my Breeder and OB loft I made a loading chute...sure saves a lot of headaches.


----------



## felize (Aug 29, 2010)

HI jay3.. i'm also from massachusett..i'm in a process of updating my loft...could you please show some pictures of your loft for me to get some idea...THANKS!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are pics on my page. But I don't have a racing loft, and try not to breed. Although an occasional oops baby will turn up. Mine is a loft of rescues. So I'm sure it wouldn't have the things you would need for racers. Don't have different sections and things like that. Just made it comfortable and safe with lots of air and light. My birds are like pets and I wanted something where I could also spend time. I have some handicapped birds also, so had to allow for that.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nest boxes, perches, aviary opening should all be based on the size and feathering of the birds you plan to keep. If you're going to keep large breed -kings, jacobins or muffed breed,(english trumpeters) you would need different size boxes, perches, etc. than for regular rollers, satinettes, owls, etc. 

Sun light source - windows, aviaries, sky light(?)

Others - feeders sized for number of bird you're keeping, separate grit bowls, waterer, nest bowls, feed and grit storage barrels, Scrapers, dust masks, 

Should have something other than dirt floors. Do not use chicken wire for aviaries, windows, vents, etc. If affordable, all cracks should be calked.

Medicine cabinet with basic meds. Flea powder, canker med, antibiotics, etc
(help from others please) know where to find emergency medical help in your area, or where to find it on Pigeon Talk


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

almondman said:


> Nest boxes, perches, aviary opening should all be based on the size and feathering of the birds you plan to keep. If you're going to keep large breed -kings, jacobins or muffed breed,(english trumpeters) you would need different size boxes, perches, etc. than for regular rollers, satinettes, owls, etc.
> 
> Sun light source - windows, aviaries, sky light(?)
> 
> ...




Wow! Very good list.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks. Once in a while, when I'm not being smart alecky, I tend to learn some things. I know, it surprised me too.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

almondman said:


> Nest boxes, perches, aviary opening should all be based on the size and feathering of the birds you plan to keep. If you're going to keep large breed -kings, jacobins or muffed breed,(english trumpeters) you would need different size boxes, perches, etc. than for regular rollers, satinettes, owls, etc.
> 
> Sun light source - windows, aviaries, sky light(?)
> 
> ...


Would you consider fantails a large breed? I'm going to be making some holes to the aviary and also for coming in and out of the loft (as shown in the thread 'Introductory loft challenge'). How big should they be? 

I'm converting a shed (3ftx2ftx4.23ft) into a loft for a pair of fantails. For the aviary, is an old medium sized dog crate ok? 

Btw, thanks to everyone for their contribution..._your efforts are greatly appreciated_


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would add as large of an aviary as possible. You want them to be able to have room to go out and enjoy the fresh air and sunshine, and to be able to set up a good sized bath pan out there for them to bath in with room enough to move around. If they are cramped, they won't go outside much, and the sunshine is important for their vitamin D3. Without that they can't utilize calcium. Fantails are a large breed, and need plenty of room.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Openings to the aviary should be a good size for them to get through without breaking their feathers. Also, you need to be able to close it up at night, so as not to allow other things from getting in.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

No cage that people think of for housing a bird is big enough. Birds need room to fly unless they are flightless birds. I do not mind keeping fantails in a hutch type pen as they did not fly much when had then in a more open pen. But fantails still need room to fly. My pen for fantails is 3 feet tall in front and 2 feet 6 inches tall in back. A six foot cage houses 2 pair with a next box on each end. So the 2 feet x 2 feet of floor space is a little under. My homers are getting a nice loft which is 12 by 8 and 7 feet tall. I have not fully decided on my aviary but I know it will be small. These birds will be flown regularly is the reason. If this was a flying breed that did not home I would likely give them a large flight cage.

Main thing I learned was nest size has to be much bigger than I thought. Having other birds(chicken, finches, parrolettes) the nest is not over sized for bird size. Pigeons need a bigger nest area than a large breed chicken. You need minium of 1 foot cubed and better to have 2 foot long 1 foot tall and deep.

The you have the perches, feeder, grit container, and water container. I use the gravity water containers made for chicken and lay a board on top of them with a piece of brick to keep waste out of the water. Housing has to be predator proof. Just a short search on this forum will give you a long list of things to worry about getting your birds.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I would add as large of an aviary as possible. You want them to be able to have room to go out and enjoy the fresh air and sunshine, and to be able to set up a good sized bath pan out there for them to bath in with room enough to move around. If they are cramped, they won't go outside much, and the sunshine is important for their vitamin D3. Without that they can't utilize calcium. Fantails are a large breed, and need plenty of room.


Are you talking American Fans, Indian Fans, or both? I would definitely consider Indians as a large breed, but am wondering if American would have been on the smaller side. Both would need larger aviary openings, maybe nest bowl(?)for the fans, but isn't there a difference in actual body size? It has been a very long time since I had American Fans, so maybe I'm just not remembering right.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right in that Indians are larger, but even with the smaller American fan, with all the feathering and tail, I think they still need the room of a larger breed. Especially where they don't really fly all that much, they need room to move around.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Makes sense to me, especially when the Americans are posing/strutting their stuff. I remember my floor looking like a nosh pit with all the "dancin" Thanks.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lots of love!!


----------

